# Video - C. cf. spongicola behavior...



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

A short image video showing the amazing world of freshwater dwarf shrimps. This is a little approximation to C. cf. spongicola, a new colorful shrimp from Malili lakes in central Sulawesi, Indonesia.







Second part of the series of videos showing the life of these new shrimps from Sulawesi Malili Lakes.








Last part of the video series about the life of C. cf. spongicola. A female carrying eggs.


----------

